# DUNGEON Magazine Monster Index!



## Shade (Oct 23, 2003)

This is a compiled index of monsters that have first appeared in Dungeon Magazine. If you notice anything is missing, please reply to this post and let me know.

Creatures listed in italics have only an abbreviated stat block. 

1 - White Crow (?), Razorweed (Guardians of the Tomb, Carl Smith).

2 - Andromidus (unique titan)(The Titan's Dream, W. Todo Todorsky) 
2 - Epadrazzil, Tyrannabyss (The Keep at Koralgesh,  Robert B. Giaccomozzi and Jonathon H. Simmons)

3 - _Ambition, Hatred, Pain, Power_ (The Book With No End, Richard W. Emerich). 

4 - Crystal Spider (Kingdom in the Swamp, John Nephew).
4 - Beatnik Zombie, Cow of Ill Omen, Darn, Gummy Worm, Jujubee, Little Devils, Puppet of Heck, Rabid Gopher, Soap Dragon (Fluffy Goes to Heck, Rick Reid).

5 - Phantasm (Lady of the Lake, Laura Ferguson)[Note:  This is a flying, ethereal deer, not the undead phantasm found elsewhere]
5 - Shami-Amourae (demigoddess of debased eros, queen of succubi, "The lady of Delights")(The Stolen Power, Robert Kelk).  Shami-Amourae appears in 3E in Dungeon #148.
5 - Hirward's Air Elemental (Hirward's Task, Rich Stump)

6 - Coral Beast, Giant Oyster (After the Storm, Nick Kopsinis and Patrick Goshtigian). 

7- _Botswanna Golgalarka_ (The Jingling Mordo Circus, Vic Broquard).

8 - Spectramouse (Mountain Sanctuary, John Nephew).

9 - _No new creatures._

10 - Ilsidahur (Demon Lord)(The Shrine of Ilsidahur, John Nephew).

11 - _No new creatures._

12 - Saltwater Aboleth (Intrigue in the Depths, Michael Lach and Rocco Pisto)
12 - Spottle Toad (At the Spottle Parlor, Rick Swan)

13 - MacDaer (major cambion)(The Ruins of Nol-Daer, H.L. McClesky).

14 - The Creature of Havenmere, aka "Demon" (not a demon), _Havenmere Sheep_ (A Question of Balance, Nigel D. Findley)
14 - _Black Golem, Greater Black Golem, Conjurer Puppet, Stun Puppet, Ventriloquist Puppet _ (Master of Puppets, Carl Sargent)
14 - _Greater Wererat, Wood Golem_ (The Wererats of Relfren, Grant Boucher and William K. Wenz). [Note:  This wood golem differs from wood golems presented elsewhere].

15 - _Blue Mold _ (The Wreck of the Shining Star, Richard Emerich) (Note: This is a variant yellow mold.]
15 - _Hzu Tzu_ (greater nature spirit) (The Dragon's Gift, Thomas Kane).
15 - Giant Fanged Python (The Elephants' Graveyard, David Howery)

16 - _Giant Pigeon_ (Palace in the Sky, Martin and John Szinger) 
16 - Tiamat Idol (?).

17 - Gak-nis-gogk [Unique mind flayer](The Hunt in Great Allindel, Richard Emerich).

18 - Bosatsu Jizo (demigod), Tako, Wani (Crocodile Tears, Marcus Rowland).  The Tako appears in the 3E _Oriental Adventures_ and at your local Tako Bell.  
18 - Flying Dagger (Irongard, Ed Greenwood).

19 - House Hunter (Ancient, Adult, Young) (The Vanishing Village, Marcus L. Rowland).

20 - _Caribou_.  The caribou appears in second edition in _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two_ and in third edition in _Frostburn_.

21 - Stymphalia Bird (The Chest of the Aloeids, Craig Barrett)

22 - Ahmoras (Unchained!, Bruce Norman)
22 - Equus (Tomb it May Concern, Randy Maxwell)
22 - _Spirit Leopard_, Tuyewera (The Leopard Men, David Howery).  [Note:  This tueywera differs from the legendary version in Dragon #122.]

23 - Abhir (The Pyramid of Jenkel, Willie Walsh).  [Note:  This is very similar to a marilith.]

24 - Death-From-Above (In the Dread of Night, Anne Dupuis)
24 - Draknor, Ulitharid (Thunder Under Needlespire, James Jacobs).  The ulitharid appears in 3E in _Lords of Madness_.

25 - Ancient Vrock (aka The Beast, Jaazzpaa) (The Standing Stones of Sundown, )
25 - _Moonorc _ (Of Kings Unknown, Randy Maxwell).  [Note:  The moonorc is esentially a "templated" orc warped by consuming a moonmelon.]

26 - Shimmering Wrath (The Curse and the Quest, Craig Barrett and Cristopher Kederich).

27 - _Ice Serpent_ (Courier Service, Ted James and Thomas Zuvich).
27 - _Marble Mastodon_ (Juggernaut, Roger E. Moore). [Note: This is similar to a figurine of wondrous power.]

28 - Siragle (major Abyssal fiend)(Sleepless, Michael Shel).
28 - _Lady of the Woods_ (FR Demigoddess avatar only)(Visitors from Above, Shonn Everett).

29 - _No new creatures._

30 - Ilsheen (unique Watchghost)(Elminster's Back Door, Ed Greenwood).

31 - _Animated Statue, Higher Animated Statue_, Minion of Set (Telar in Norbia, Willie Walsh).  Minions of Set later appear in the 3rd edition _Deities & Demigods_.

32 -  _No new creatures._

33 - Puck (unique great wyrm crystal drake)(Dark Days in Welldale, J. Mark Bicking).
33 - Kitsune Kasumi ("mist foxes") (Mad Gyoji, Colin Sullivan).

34 - Giff (The Lady Rose, Steven Kurtz).  The giff later appeared in 3rd Edition in Dragon #339.  [Note:  Although the giff is presented as a new monster, it may just be a reprint from Spelljammer.]

35 - Ether Shadow (The Ghost of Mistmoor, Leonard Wilson).
35 - Greelox, Shadeling (Twilight's Last Gleaming, James Jacobs).
35 - Jarbo (The Year of Priest's Defiance, Allen Varney and Rick Swam).

36 - _Brass Snake_ (Asflag's Unintentional Emporium, Willie Walsh).
36 - Metagolems (Copper, Tin, Bronze, Iron, Steel, Silver, Electrum, Gold, Platinum)(Granite Mountain Prison, Roger Baker).

37 - The White Boar, The Bulette-Mutation (The White Boar of Kilfay, Willie Walsh).
37 - Guardian Warriors (A Wizard's Fate, Christopher Perkins).
37 - Majalor (unique undead), Mud Grue, Tiger-Headed Statue, Tzolo's Guardian (The Mud Sorcerer's Tomb, Mike Shel).  The mud grue, Majalor, and Tzolo's guardian later appeared in Dungeon #138.

38 - _No new creatures._

39 - _Giant Spitting Spider_ (The Fountain of Health, Ann Dupuis).

40 - _No new creatures._

41 - Vampire Moss (A Way with Words, Teeuwynn Woodruff and Tim Beach).
41 - Campestri (Old Man Katan and the Mushroom Band, Ted James and Thomas Zuvich).

42 - _Crystal Golem_ (The Lady of the Mists, Peter Aberg).

43 - Snow Troll (King Oleg's Dilemma, Lee Sheppard).

44 - Hand Druj (The Hand of Al-Djamal, Stephen J. Smith).

45 - _Brass Golem_ (Prism Keep, Rich Baker). A different form of Brass Golem appears in the 3rd edition _Monster Manual II_.

46 - _Giant Horsefly, Large Jumping Spider, Talking Owl, Talking Trout_ (Dovedale, Ted James and Thomas Zuvich). 
46 - _Snow Spider_ (The Iron Orb of the Duergar, Peter Aberg).

47 - _Scorpion Fish _ (Quelkin's Quandary, Christopher Perkins).
47 - _Baby Scorpions _ (The Assassin Within, Paul Culotta).

48 - _Huge Sea Gulls _ (The Oracle at Sumbar, Paul Culotta).

49 - Gacholoth (yugoloth) (The Dark Place, Lee Sheppard).
49 - _Mechanical Cat_ (Castle of the Blind Sun, Paul & Shari Culotta and Todd Baughman).

50 - Werepanther (Felkovic's Cat, Paul Culotta).

51 - Prismatic Dragon (Ailamer's Lair, Steve Fetsch).  A different prismatic dragon appears in the 3E _Epic-Level Handbook_.

52 - _No new creatures._

53 - _Scalos Magen_ (variant magen)(Elexa's Endeavor, Christopher Perkins).

54 - Utahraptor (The Fiends of Tethyr, David Howery).
54 - Fogwarden (Unhallowed Ground, Dan De Fazio).  [Note:  Although this is not the fogwarden's first D&D appearance, it appears to be its first 2E appearance.]

55 - _No new creatures._

56 - Patchwork Troll (Grave Circumstances, Bill Slavicsek).
56 - Chimpanzee, Giant Hippo, Hippo, Human (Pygmy), Muhalu, Pygmy Hippo, Utuchekulu (The Land of Men with Tails, David Howery).  

57 - Children of Maalpherus (To Cure a Kingdom, John A. Hartshorne).
57 - Kada (The Rose of Jumlat, Jeroen Grasdyk).

58 - Greater Seawolf, Lesser Seawolf (Caveat Emptor, Ted Zuvich).  A seawolf appears in 3rd edition in _Stormwrack_.
58 - _Winged Ghoul _ (The Baron's Eyrie, Jason Kuhl).  

59 - Skelter, Zombire, Zombie Spiders (Seeking Bloodsilver, Christoper Perkins).
59 - _Greenhag Newborn, Immature Enhanced Larva_ (The Mother's Curse, John Guzzetta).

60 - _Statue of Shaktari_ (Nemesis, Christopher Perkins)

61 - _Greater Pegasus_, Greater Treant (To Save a Forest, Dovjosef Anderson).

62 - Clockwork Swordsman, Utukku (Esmerelda's Bodyguard, Paul F. Culotta).
62 - Crocodile Mummy (Grimjaws, Jennifer Tittle Stack).
62 - Wererat Lord (The Rat Trap, Timothy Ide).

63 - Greater Owlbear (Hunt for a Hierophant, Chris Doyle).
63 - Sleepwalker Golem (Blood and Fire, John Baichtal).

64 - _Firedog_ (The Mad Chefs of Lac Anchois, Jennifer Tittle Stack).
64 - _Metal Spider_ (Bzallin's Blacksphere, Christopher Perkins).
64 - Tribute Gatherer (Grotto of the Queen, Paul and Shari Culotta).
64 - _Warrior-Puppets_ (Last Dance, Jeff Crook).

65 - _Wereraven_ (The Unkindness of Ravens, Jason Kuhl).

66 - _Gigantic Buffalo, Giant Beaver, Giant Porcupine, Giant Raccoon_ (Enormously Inconenient, Kent Ertman).
66 - _Predatory Coral_ (modified strangleweed), Wereeel (unique lycanthrope)(The Sunken Shadow, James Wyatt).
66 - _Bobcat _ (Operation Manta Ray, Paul Culotta).

67 - _No new creatures._

68 - _Merklan's Plant Monster_ (Merklan's Magic, Brian Corvello).

69 - _Death Kiss Spawn_ (Sleep of Ages, Eric L. Boyd).
69 - _Megaloman _ (Slave Vats of the Yuan-Ti,  Jason Kuhl).

70 - Death Angel Stone Golem, Doresain (King of the Ghouls), _Floater_, _Gargoyle Golem_, _Necromantic Battering Ram_, _Salt Mummy_, True Ghoul, (Kingdom of the Ghouls, Wolfgang Baur).  The 3E true ghoul appears in Dungeon #129.
70 - _Aquatic Jelly _ (variant gelatinous cube), _Tunnel Fish_, (The Maze of the Morkoth, James Wyatt).
70 - Flour Sandling (???).

71 - Aartuk, _Bassnip Fish, Hoo-Hah Bird, Pigalope_, Syllix (Wildspawn, Paul Culotta).  
71 - _Alligator Man_, _Wraithroach Swarm_, _Young Serpent Vines_ (variant),  (Dark Magic in New Orleans, Randy Richards).
71 - _Animated Pedestal_, Reviler (Dreadful Vestiges, Steve Johnson).

72 - _Bullywug Monster Zombie, Swamp Druid Vampire_ (unique vampire)(Mistress on the Mere, Paul Culotta).
72 - _Marionette_ (Plundering Poppof, Andy Miller).

73 - _Shike_ (Faerie Wood, Jeff Crook).
73 - _Champion Skeleton_ (Eye of Myrkul, Eric L. Boyd).

74 - _No new creatures._

75 - Massive Stunjelly (Non-Prophet Organization, Charles C. Reed).

76 - Chraal, _Snowmen_ (Mudmen variant)(Mertylmane's Road, Jason Poole and Craig Zipse).
76 - Demonic Sawflies, Living Hair, Death Linen Sheet (The House on the Edge of Midnight, Raymond E. Dyre).  (The chraal later appeared in _Monster Manual III_.
76 - Olive Creeper (Fruit of the Vine, ).
76 - _Finagill's Statues, Flying Two-Handed Swords_ (Crusader, Peter Lloyd-Lee).
76 - Gray Ooze imbued with Wand of Wonder (A Day at the Market, Kevin Carter).

77 - Windigo (Wind Chill, Kevin Carter).

78 - _Arctic Wyvern_ (variant wyvern), _Ice Trapper_ (variant trapper), _Reindeer_ (variant stag), _Seal_ (variant sea otter), _White Buffalo_, (The Winter Tapestry, Stephen C. Klauk).

79 - _Aquatic Carrion Crawler, Saltwater Vodyanoi _ (The Akriloth, Matthew G. Adkins).

80 - _No new creatures._

81 - _Braintree, Derro Monstrosity, Derro with Eyestalks, Grimlock-Derro Conjoins, Hydra-Spawned Sucker Tentacles, Illithid Zombies, Immature Neothelids, Multi-Armed Derro Mutants, Multi-Headed Quaggoth, Purple Lichen, Quaggoth Head with Arms, Quaggoth Mutants_  (Divisions of the Mind, Charles C. Reed).
81 - Darkness (lesser, normal, greater), _Demon Rats_,  Figments, _Phantasmal Figure_ (The Door to Darkness, James Wyatt).



3E From This Point On:

82 - _Choke Creeper_, _Giant Catfish_, _Giant Leech_, _Medium-size Monstrous Frog_.

83 - Faranth, _Half-Ogre_, _Ogrillon_, _Crawling Hand (zombie), Giant Ogre, Mountain Goat_, Millexium Mouther.

84 - _Chaos Spectre, Gargantuan Abyssal Armored Monstrous Spider, Large Abyssal Monstrous Spider, Large Monstrous Redspotted Centipede,_ Yochlol (The Harrowing, Monte Cook). The yochlol later appeared in _Monsters of Faerûn_.
84 - _Scarecrow, Swamp Lizard, Vampire Rose Bush,_ Winter Werewolf (template), _Yeti_.   The yeti later appeared in _Oriental Adventures_ and _Frostburn_.   

85 - Scarlet Child (template), Scarlet Lord (Lord of the Scarlet Tide, James Jacobs).

86 - Baaz draconian, Huecuva (template), Kender, Giant Leech.  The baaz draconian and kender later appeared in the _Dragonlance Campaign Setting_.  The huecuva later appeared in _Fiend Folio_.

87 - Ice Golem, Ice Parelemental, Mastodon, _White Pudding_ (Glacier Season, David Eckelberry).  NOTE:  This ice golem differs from the one found in _Frostburn_.  The ice paraelemental later appeared in _Manual of the Planes_.  The mastodon later appeared in _Monster Manual III_.  The white pudding later appeared in _Frostburn_.  

88 - Two-headed griffon.  NOTE:  This does not use multiheaded creature template.

89 - Crowheaded Tengu, Frost Giant Mohrg, Chosen of Kostchtchie, Orcus (Demon Prince of Undead).  Orcus later appeared in _Book of Vile Darkness_.

90 - Beholder Machine. 

91 - _Bog Mummy_, _Dire Opossum_, Half-Machine (template), Monstrous Crab.  The monstrous crab later appeared in _Stormwrack_.

92 - Animated Ballista, Hive Spider Drone, Hive Spider Queen, Mithral Golem, _Nightswimmer_.  The mithral golem later appeared in _Epic Level Handbook_.

93 - Thunder Worm.  The thunder worm later appeared in _Fiend Folio_.

94 - Huecuva (template), Pack Lizard.  The huecuva template later appeared in _Fiend Folio_.

95 - Orlath (Demon, Tanar'ri).

96 - Animated Golden Shambler.

97 - Ancient Chaos Beast, Animated Mass of Chains, The Colossus.

98 - Harpoon Spider, Werebaboon (template); Norker (in Polyhedron#157 Living Greyhawk Journal portion).  The harpoon spider later appeared in _Monster Manual III_.

99 - Minion of Chaos, Pseudolevithan.

100 - B'kallash Dreadnought (in Polyhedron#159 portion), Duthka'gith (in Polyhedron#159 portion), Kadtanach, Kr'y'izoth, Skeletal Dragon Template, Spectral Hound (in Polyhedron#159 portion), Tl'a'ikith.  The Skeletal Dragon Template later appeared in _Draconomicon_.

101 - Bazim-Gorag the Firebringer (Slaad Lord), Selskar Watchghost.  Bazim-Gorag later appeared in _Champions of Ruin_.

102 - Draconic Fingerlings; Bathar, Kluuv, Nalthis, Vort (all in Polyhedron#161 portion).

103 - Desert Troll, Hueleneaer (both in Polyhedron#162 portion).

104 - _No new creatures._

105 - Airgill (symbiont), Scar Baboon.

106 - Drowned One (template), Sea Gull; Yeshir (Halfling Hound), Mazcheden (Tunnel-hunters), Dreamstealer, Dreamstealer-spawn (template), Overseer [All but Drowned One and Sea Gull in Living Greyhawk Journal portion].

107 - Sign of the Smoking Eye (template).

108 - Fiendish Hand Graft.

109 - _No new creatures._

110 - Athasian Zombie (template), Baazrag, Baazrag (Boneclaw), Cilops, Cinderbrute, Cloudscout, Critic Lizard, Crodlu, Heavy Crodlu, Floater, Gith, Hurrum, Speckled, Inix, Jankx, Kank, Kes'trekel, Mekillot, Mulworm, Pterrax, Ramphor, Sand Howler, Sand Knight, Spinewyrm, Wavearcher, Z'Tal. (All but the Athasian Zombie are found in the Polyhedron portion).

111 - Tarterian Creature (template), Belgoi, Dune Reaper Drone, Dune Reaper Warrior, Earthdelver, Erdlu, Firesnake, Fordorran, Gaj, Jhakar, Lirr, Mastyrial, Rainrunner, Rasclinn, Razorwing, Seskarran, Wind Raptor, Yallix, Zhakal. (All but the Tarterian Creature are found in the Polyhedron portion).

112- Demon, Colchiln; Demon, Kerzit the Guardian; Demon, Nabassu; Hetfish, Maurid (template), Shoosuva, Slow Shadow, Tyrg (Maure Castle, Robert J. Kuntz and Gary Gygax).  The nabassu later appeared in _Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss_.

113 - _No new creatures._

114 - _Totem zombie, zombie master_ (unique undead).

115 - _No new creatures._ (?)

116 - Adimarchus, Demon Prince of Madness; Lichfiend (template).  A different lichfiend appears in _Libris Mortis_.

117 - Malgothian gargoyle, Memelith (template), Training Golem.

118 - Flumph.

119 - _No new creatures._ (?)

120 - _No new creatures._ (?)

121 - _No new creatures._ (?)

122 - _No new creatures._ (?)

123 - Erivatius (demigod).

124 - Hordling, Dread Gnasher (sample hordling), Spittlemaw (sample hordling),  Skullreaver (sample hordling), Vulturewretch (sample hordling), Seven-Headed Juggernaut, Mad Dragon heads, Pandemonium Beast, Wind Warrior.

125 - Ebon Aspect.

126 - Brass man, gear golem, Killer frog, Kyuss spawnling.

127 - Hiveblood Creature (template), Hiveblood Ettin, Flying Fingers Swarm, Necromancer Knuckles Swarm, Octopin, Greater Doppleganger (updated from _Monsters of Faerun_).

128 - Froghemoth.

129 - anth-Malar, Chosen of Malar, Oculus Demon, True Ghoul, Wereweasel, Werewolverine.

130 - Demonic caterpillar (unique spirit), Eviscerator Beetle, Kyuss Knight, Sword of Kyuss, Wormcaller, Overworm, Wormswarm, Worm Naga, Soap Swarm.

131 - Acidwraith.

132 - Olive slime, slime creature, sickstone earth elemental, wild watcher.

133 - Raam, _The Mother Worm_ (kaiju carrion crawler).

134 - Giant scarab beetle, The Thing from the Lake, Dragotha, earthcancer centipede, mindkiller scorpion, thessalhydra, wormdrake, Rope of Climbing and Entanglement.

135 - Broodfiend, Kyuss (demigod).

136 - Kamadan, Obah-Blessed Creature (template), Scorned Creature (template), Shensahti.

137 - _No new creatures._ (?)

138 - Bilge Eel, Hastendeath Spider, Majalor (unique undead), Mud Grue, _Tzolo's Guardian_, _Yurushyu's Automaton_.

139 - Rhagodessa, Soul Demon.

140 - Savage Creature (template).

141 - Masher, Mother of All (The Sea Wyvern's Wake, Richard Pett).
141 - Living Shipwreck (Wandering Monster: Living Shipwreck, Richard Pett).

142 - Lemorian Golem (Here There Be Monsters, Jason Bulmahn)
142 - Verdigris Wyrm (Wandering Monster, Greg A. Vaughan)

143 - Slithering Tracker (Wandering Monster, James Jacobs)
143 - Aspect of Zotzilaha (Tides of Dread, Stephen S. Greer and Gary Holian)

144 - Bilewretch, Neh-Thalggu [non-epic version](The Lightless Depths, F. Wesley Schneider and James Lafond Sutter)
144 - Tertian Modron, Arcanaloth (revised)(Diplomacy, Christopher Wissel)

145 - Child of Sehan (Vile Addiction, Tom Ganz, Stefan Happ, Stephen S. Greer, B. Matthew Conklin III, and Ashavan Doyon)
145 - Skinwalker, Khala (unique aspect of Demogorgon), Deinosuchus (City of Broken Idols, Tito Leati)

146 - Demon, Orlath (revised), Lemorian (modified half-fiend template) (Serpents of Scuttlecove, Richard Pett)

147 - Demodragon (Critical Threat: Demodragon, Mike McArtor)
147 - Belairon (Filth Demon)(Into the Maw, Robert J. Schwalb)

148 - Shami-Amourae, Lady of Delights; Chokesnake (Wells of Darkness, Eric L. Boyd)
148 - Spirit of the Wild (The Automatic Hound, James Lafond Sutter)
148 - Webbird (Wandering Monster, Matt Conklin III)

149 - Charon, Iggwilv, Orcus (CR 32 version), Gorgant the Two-Faced (unique aspect of Demogorgon), Major Enderan (unique demon), General Bagromar (clone of Hethradiah), Stygian Linnorm (Enemies of My Enemy, Wolfgang Baur)
149 - Verbeeg (Twisted Night, Stefan Happ)
149 - Black Willow (Wandering Monster, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing)

150 - Oil Beetle, Living Crystal Statue (Kill Bargle, Jason Bulmahn)
150 - Arendagrost: Maw of the Abyss, Demogorgon (CR 33), General Tetradarian, St. Kargoth the Betrayer (Prince of Demons, Greg Vaughn)
150 - The Fiend-Sage of Rel Astra (unique molydeus demon)(Critical Threat: Fiend-Sage, Sean K Reynolds) 
150 - Yugoloth, Dergholoth (Wandering Monster, Todd Stewart)

The print run of Dungeon ends here.   

151 - Cauchimera, Dracolisk, Gorgimera, Pech, Tooth Golem, Tsojcanth (Iggwilv’s Legacy: The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth, Ari Marmell and Edward Albert)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks shade, i would have done this before but i don't have access to many issues of DUNGEON.    now, anyone want to start a polyhedron thread...?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

also



			
				Richards (in the DRAGON mag thread) said:
			
		

> By the way, Undead Pete asked for a listing of monsters that have appeared in the pages of _Dungeon_.  Here's a listing of the ones appearing in the magazine since 3E came out; note that [stats only] means that there was a stat block for the creature in question but not a full _Monster Manual_-type entry.
> 
> _Dungeon_ #82:
> Page 25 - Halfling skeleton [stats only]
> ...


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> thanks shade, i would have done this before but i don't have access to many issues of DUNGEON.    now, anyone want to start a polyhedron thread...?




I've got about 3/4 of the 3E issues, but very few prior to 3E.  The rest I found from internet searches.  

Thanks for the additional list.   I added those that weren't simply advanced versions of existing creatues or skeleton/zombies of various things (since they are now a template anyway).

If anyone knows of more, especially in the older issues, please post!


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2003)

I added a bunch more based on information from this site:

http://crpp0001.uqtr.uquebec.ca/www_wanderer/Index/dungeonindex.html

It's got a good index of Dragon Mag as well.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

cool


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2003)

BOZ, is there any chance of this getting a "Sticky" so that we remember to keep up with it?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

nope, sorry.


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nope, sorry.




Thanks!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

anything to not be of assistance.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

anything to not be of assistance.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2003)

anything to not be of assistance.


----------



## Shade (Nov 6, 2003)

Updated and differentiated if monster is found in the Polyhedron or Living Greyhawk portion of magazine.


----------



## Shade (Dec 26, 2003)

Added monsters from #106.


----------



## thorstone (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello there all.  I have been looking for the stats on a faerie unicorn published in Dragon Magazine #190.  Would love to see its conversion, if possible.  =0))


----------



## Shade (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't have the original stats for that one, but if you have them, post 'em in this forum and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Shade (Feb 27, 2004)

Updated.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 26, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> 1 - White Crow, Razorweed
> 2 - Epadrazzil, Tyrannabyss
> 3- Hatred, Ambition, Power, Pain
> 4 - Crystal Spider, Rabid Gopher, Cow of Ill Omen, Gummy Worms, Beatnik Zombies, Soap Dragon, Puppet of Heck, Darn, Jujubee, Little Devils, Half-Ogre
> ...





i added a few more. i just finished looking thru issues 1-24. i'll add 25-48 tomorrow.


----------



## Shade (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks, Diaglo!   I updated my list with your findings.

I've been leaving off skeletons and zombies of various creatures, since it seems like there are tons of them, and I don't think we'll convert them since these are templates now.

Are there no new creatures in issues 9, 11, and 20, or do you not have them?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 26, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> Are there no new creatures in issues 9, 11, and 20, or do you not have them?




i have the issues and looked thru them last night, but i didn't see any new creatures.

i have all of the issues. even the Poly/Dungeon merged ones.    which needless to say: my hat for Poly know no limit


----------



## Shade (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks again!   I've got a bunch of pre-3E issues, and many more post 3E, but I'm still missing quite a few.

I guess I know who not to ask for help with the Polyhedron index.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 26, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> 25 - The Beast(Ancient Vrock...aka Jaazzpaa), Moonorc, Cave or Rock Toad
> 26 - Shimmering Wrath
> 27 - Ice Serpent, Skeletal Red Dragon
> 28 - Siragle (major Abyssal fiend), Whitebeards, Lady of the Woods(FR Demigoddess avatar only)
> ...





i added a few more.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 27, 2004)

here's a few more..but they are in reverse order.

81 - Illithid Zombies, Urphion, Quaggoth Mutants, Purple Lichen, Alhoon, Derro Monstrosity, Braintree, Immature Neothelids, Multi-Headed Quaggoth, Quaggoth Head with Arms, Grimlock-Derro Conjoins, Derro with Eyestalks, Multi-Armed Derro Mutants, Ulitharid, Demon Rats, Phantasmal Figure, Figments
80 - 
79 - Saltwater Vodyanoi
78 - Half-Fomorian/Half-Storm Giant, Giant Diving Beetle, Reindeer, White Buffalo, Seals, Arctic Wyvern
77 - Windigo, Red Slaad(Young, Baby check issue 43)
76 - Demonic Sawflies, Living Hair, Sheet(Death Linen), Chraal, Olive Creeper
75 - Massive Stunjelly
74 - 
73 - Bulldog(a Familiar variant), Knight Denizen (from FRE3)


----------



## diaglo (Mar 27, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> 72 - Swamp Druid Vampire, Bullywug Monster Zombie, Hobgoblin Zombie, Skeleton Cats, Skeleton Hounds, Marionette
> 71 - Pigalope, Hoo-Hah Bird, Bassnip, Aartuk, Syllix, Revilers, Penanggalan, Zombie Alligator, Skeletal Alligator, Wraith Roach Swarm, Undead Python, Young Serpent Vines, Alligator Man
> 70 - Aquatic Jelly, Malenti, Tunnel Fish, Flour Sandling, True Ghoul, Undead Beholder, Drow Banshee, Deep Dragon, Giant Scarab Beetles, Cloaker Lord, Lord of Worms, Lord of Ashes, Lord of Ice, Gargoyle Golem, Whispering Moth, Lord of Shadows, Darkness Elemental, King of the Ghouls, Suel Lich
> 69 - Megaloman, Alaghi, Tome Guardian, Death Kiss Spawn, Sapphire Dragon, Half-Dwarf, Elder Orb Beholder
> ...





and here's a few more.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2004)

one question - do you know more or less where the 1E/2E/3E edition shifts occur?  like "x-x issues are 1E, x-x issues are 2E, and x-on are 3E, although x, x, x, x contain 1E adventures and x, x, x, and x contain 2E."


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> one question - do you know more or less where the 1E/2E/3E edition shifts occur?  like "x-x issues are 1E, x-x issues are 2E, and x-on are 3E, although x, x, x, x contain 1E adventures and x, x, x, and x contain 2E."





sure. for the most part they tell you in each adventure. plus they have complete adventure lists in every 12th issue or so.


----------



## Shade (Mar 29, 2004)

Diaglo, you rock!  

I've updated the index with all your information, as well as the monsters Phaoz posted in the Dark Sun thread.  (Thanks Phaoz, if you're reading this).


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2004)

so do you still need them from issues:  88, 89, 95, 96, 97, 99, 101, 104, 105, 107, 108, and 109 ?

i'll have to do some more digging but i can get you this information. do you want page numbers too?


----------



## Shade (Mar 30, 2004)

If you don't mind, I'd appreciate the roundup of the other issues.

Don't worry about the page numbers, though.


----------



## Phaoz (Mar 31, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> Diaglo, you rock!
> 
> I've updated the index with all your information, as well as the monsters Phaoz posted in the Dark Sun thread.  (Thanks Phaoz, if you're reading this).




Your welcome


----------



## diaglo (Apr 2, 2004)

Dungeon 109:

Half-Black Dragon Minotaur
Green Dragonlich

Dungeon 108:

Advanced Dretch
Fiendish Goblin
Fiendish Bugbear
Fiendish Orc
Advanced Slasrath
Grafted Fiendish Hand
Goristo

Dungeon 107:

Ancient Owlbear
Advanced Night Hag
Evard (Greyhawk)
Half-Fiend/Half-Human
Fiendish Bison
Fiendish Centaur
Fiendish Dire Boar
Fiendish Dire Lion
Fiendish Giant Eagle
Fiendish Girallon
Fiendish Owlbear
Fiendish Wyvern
Fihyr


----------



## Shade (Apr 2, 2004)

So it looks like the only new creature from those three issues was the Grafted Fiendish Hand.   Evard is more of an NPC, isn't he?

Thanks again for the info, Diaglo!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 2, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> So it looks like the only new creature from those three issues was the Grafted Fiendish Hand.   Evard is more of an NPC, isn't he?





are the goristo and the fihyr somewhere already?

but otherwise evard is an npc personality in greyhawk.


and the grafted hand is part of one of the books ...i can't remember which one right now, i'll have to look again when i get home.


----------



## Shade (Apr 2, 2004)

Goristo is in Manual of the Planes.  Fihyr is in Monster Manual II and Dragon Annual #5 (as feyr).


----------



## diaglo (Apr 2, 2004)

the fiendish grafted hand info comes from the FF.

Dungeon 101:

Chaond
Advanced Palrethee
Durzagon
Advanced Death Slaad
Advanced Green Slaad
Fomorian
Advanced Worg
Selskar watchghost
Deathbringer
9-Headed Pyrohydra of Legend
Bazim- Gorag the Firebringer (Slaad Lord)

Dungeon 104:

Quaggoths
Advanced T-Rex
Half-Fey GreenHag
Kalareem Nerra
Spell Weaver Skeleton

Dungeon 105:

Scar Baboon
Warduke (NPC)
Advanced Mimic
Advanced Otyugh
Ooze Paraelemental


----------



## Shade (Apr 2, 2004)

OK, I removed the grafted fiendish hand and added the new creatures from your additional updates.  I went through #88 earlier today and didn't find any new creatures, so you can skip that one.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 3, 2004)

Dungeon 99

Choker with PrC lvls
Firenewt with class lvls
Pseudolevithan
Pseudonatural (template) toad
Advanced winter wolf
Advanced Large Shark
Advanced Giant Octopus
Minion of Chaos

Dungeon 97:

Ettin Wight
The Colossus
Advanced Will-O-Wisp
Ancient Chaos Beast
Advanced Remorhaz
Captured Skulk/Common Raggamoffyn
Animated Mass of Chains
Half dwarf/Half Troll

Dungeon 96:

Animated Golden Shambler
Half Fiend/Half Harpy

From Dungeon 88, didn't you want to include the 2-Headed Griffon?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 3, 2004)

last 2 or least that's what i'm seeing you need. if you need more let me know.

Dungeon 89

Crowheaded Tengu
Frost Giant Mohrg
Half-Frost Giant/Half-Fiend Chosen of Kostchtchie
Orcus (Demon Prince of Undead)

Dungeon 95:

Narzugon
Fiendish Dire Boar
Smoke Paraelemental
Xill
Mezzoloth
From the BoVD sealed section:
Gulguthydra
Halfblood Yuan Ti Thrall of Demogorgon
Orlath (a new Demon)


----------



## Shade (Apr 5, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> From Dungeon 88, didn't you want to include the 2-Headed Griffon?



Was it just a griffon with the multiheaded creature template?  If not, I'll add it.

If you have a moment, will you check #90.  All I had listed for it was Orcus, who you had listed for issue 89.  This leads me to believe that 90 is in error.

Also, was Orlath from #95 a standard demon or demon lord?   Tanar'ri or non-tanar'ri?

Otherwise, I think we've got it!   Thanks for all the help!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 9, 2004)

Shade said:
			
		

> Was it just a griffon with the multiheaded creature template?  If not, I'll add it.




yes. just a multiheaded griffon.



> If you have a moment, will you check #90.  All I had listed for it was Orcus, who you had listed for issue 89.  This leads me to believe that 90 is in error.




right. Dungeon 90 does not have Orcus. it does have Elven Ghost (elf with the ghost template), Wraith King (a wraith with lvls of cleric), and Beholder Machine (a large construct). along with an adventure in the FR and followers of Loviatar.



> Also, was Orlath from #95 a standard demon or demon lord?   Tanar'ri or non-tanar'ri?




much like a marilith. actually very much like a marilith. but with 2 heads and spear like appendages.


----------



## Shade (Apr 12, 2004)

Great!  I think we're up-to-date through the next issue now.   

Thanks for all the help, Diaglo.


----------



## Shade (Apr 23, 2004)

Digging through these issues a bit, I now think that the two-headed griffon is worth mentioning, as it doesn't follow the multihead creature template.  The fiendish hand graft did not appear in the FF, so I added it as well.

Additionally, I found stats for a sea gull and a symbiont called an airgill, so I added those as well.  (The airgill has no stats as a creature, but symbionts are creatures in the FF, so I included it).


----------



## Phaoz (Apr 26, 2004)

111 also has three templets(really one templete (Tarterian creature) with three varations)

Farastu Demodand Spirit
Kelubar Demodand Spirit
Shator Demodand Spirit


----------



## Shade (Apr 26, 2004)

Great!  Thanks, Phaoz.


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2004)

Updated.


----------



## Shade (Aug 11, 2004)

Added 113 and 114.


----------



## Shade (Dec 21, 2004)

Rejoice!  The flumph has been added.


----------



## Filby (Dec 21, 2004)

Huz-ZAH! My avatar is pleased. I may now die happily.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 21, 2004)

we'll miss you though.


----------



## Alzrius (May 28, 2005)

Issue #124 has the following new monsters: 

wind warrior

hordling (subdivided into four types, for ease of use in adventures only; spittlemaw, dread gnasher, vulturewretch, and skullreaver)

seven-headed juggernaut


----------



## BOZ (May 31, 2005)

is that the Mystara wind warrior?  i've really been looking to work on monsters from that world again lately...


----------



## Shade (May 31, 2005)

Hordlings...sweet!

I can't wait to get this issue.  Maure Castle is my all-time favorite 3E adventure.


----------



## Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Updated.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2005)

add links for tyrannabyss and house hunter.


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2005)

Will do...eventually.


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2005)

Added those links and many more.


----------



## Razz (Dec 14, 2005)

Awesome job Shade! I was searching on Google for a list like this and here it took me! This is very helpful.


----------



## Shade (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks, Razz.  I'm glad you found it useful.


----------



## Razz (Dec 16, 2005)

Any new mobs in Dungeon #130?


----------



## Shade (Dec 16, 2005)

I just picked it up last night.  I believe there are 8 new critters within, 7 of which are affiliated with Kyuss and one in the Oriental Adventures adventure.


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2006)

Salvaged recent updates from Google cache.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been thumbing through issue 70 in preparation of doing a conversion of Kingdom of the Ghouls, and there might be a couple of new monsters not in the index. In the cloaker city (p. 63) there is a descption of floaters -- "flying balloon creatures . . . enormous floating gas-beings rangng from 20 to 100 yards long, and up to 20 yards in diameter [!]". There is a stat block, but no monster entry (and as far as I can tell, no description of its "explode" special ability.

The Great Crypt of the Ghouls (p. 67) is described as haunted by "outcast lesser ghouls, a swarm of whispering moths, a small pack of gargoyles, and colonies of death mold."

What the heck is death mold? 

Were either of these two monsters ever described further? (Like, say, in a letter to the editor.)


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2006)

death mold, i don't know.  for some reason, the floater does sound familiar... can't place it for the life of me though.

maybe it's a dead goldfish?


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 17, 2006)

Death Mold appears on page 88 of the 2nd Edition _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two_.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 17, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Death Mold appears on page 88 of the 2nd Edition _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two_.




Awesome.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2006)

what about the floater?


----------



## Shade (Jul 17, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> what about the floater?




Must...resist...urge...


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there an index somewhere of monsters from those Monstrous Compendium annuals? I never picked up any of them, but it sounds like there were some good monsters there -- mostly from Dragon Magazine, I guess.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 18, 2006)

i have a list, but only of those which have not yet been converted.


----------



## dhaga (Jul 18, 2006)

I remember the floater from 2nd Ed.  IIRC, it's really a gas spore.  Looks like a beholder at long range.  Any damage dealt causes it to explode.  I have it in one of my 2nd Ed compendiums...hell if I can remember which, though.

Though the gas spores were much smaller (standard beholder-sized) than what is described above, maybe they're related?  It would tie in as another mold-based creature to go with the death mold.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 18, 2006)

Found a little more info on a 2nd edition floater . . .

A tiny psionic creature from Dark Sun (MC12). Doesn't sound much like the thing from Kingdom of the Ghouls.

As an aside, I am always blown away by the amount of monster information over at that World of Sulerin site (http://www.sulerin.com). That is one massive database.


----------



## Shade (Jul 18, 2006)

The Dark Sun floater appears in Dungeon Magazine #110.  It's more like a jellyfish.

Sulerin rocks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 19, 2006)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Is there an index somewhere of monsters from those Monstrous Compendium annuals? I never picked up any of them, but it sounds like there were some good monsters there -- mostly from Dragon Magazine, I guess.




Here you go


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 19, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Here you go




That was crazy awesome. Many thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> If you notice anything is missing, please reply to this post and let me know.
> 
> 2 - Epadrazzil, Tyrannabyss.



Dungeon #2 also has full stat blocks for Titan Andromidus (p9) and Baalphegor (p37).


----------



## Aspect of BOZ (Sep 30, 2006)

the devil baalphegor, or a titan with the same name?


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2006)

Aspect of BOZ said:
			
		

> the devil baalphegor, or a titan with the same name?



The devil. The stats are right out of Dragon #76:


> The statistics for Baalphegor, as borrowed from DRAGON Magazine #76 ("The Nine Hell, Part II," by Ed Greenwood), are as follows:


----------



## BOZ (Oct 1, 2006)

ah, gotcha - so nothing new there.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2006)

Nope. I'm just checking the list as I index my Dungeons.

Incidentally, why is the tortle listed for issue #6? Sure, there's a adventure involving tortles, but as far as I can see, there isn't actually a stat block for a tortle included, except as part of a two-page "Combined Monster Statistics Table", and none of the other critters in that table were indexed (thankfully).

Similarly for issue #13. "Hivebrood" is listed in the index, and there is indeed one particular example of a hivemind (and several hiveleaders) in the adventure "Of Nests and Nations". However, there isn't a general statblock for any of the hivebrood creatures, so I'm not sure why they are listed?


----------



## Shade (Oct 3, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm just checking the list as I index my Dungeons.
> 
> Incidentally, why is the tortle listed for issue #6? Sure, there's a adventure involving tortles, but as far as I can see, there isn't actually a stat block for a tortle included, except as part of a two-page "Combined Monster Statistics Table", and none of the other critters in that table were indexed (thankfully).
> 
> Similarly for issue #13. "Hivebrood" is listed in the index, and there is indeed one particular example of a hivemind (and several hiveleaders) in the adventure "Of Nests and Nations". However, there isn't a general statblock for any of the hivebrood creatures, so I'm not sure why they are listed?




Good questions.  When I compiled the index, I asked for feedback and just included what folks posted.   I'll fix those you mentioned, and if you find others, let me know.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2006)

and, even more importantly, if you find something missing let us know.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm finally going through and putting this index into the same format as the Dragon index (article, author).  I'm also pruning any critters that appeared somewhere else first (often Dragon).  Finally, I'm using italics to differentiate the monsters that only have an abbreviated stat block as opposed to a true monster writeup.

Does anyone have Dungeon #3?   I can find no information on Hatred, Ambition, Power, and Pain.  Are these even monsters?   If so, what are they?  And most importantly, can you provide the article name and author(s)?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> I'm finally going through and putting this index into the same format as the Dragon index (article, author).  I'm also pruning any critters that appeared somewhere else first (often Dragon).  Finally, I'm using italics to differentiate the monsters that only have an abbreviated stat block as opposed to a true monster writeup.




good call!  don't eliminate all references to appearances prior to Dungeon; where possible, this should be evaluated on a case-by-case basis.  especially, keep anything which is an update from a previous edition (1E--->2E--->3E)


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2006)

Fear not!   I just removed monsters with references to stats from books from the same edition as the adventure, or from earlier issues of Dragon or Dungeon without any signifcant update.   I also found a few we'd missed in the process.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2006)

kickass!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 27, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Does anyone have Dungeon #3?   I can find no information on Hatred, Ambition, Power, and Pain.  Are these even monsters?   If so, what are they?  And most importantly, can you provide the article name and author(s)?



Hatred, Ambition, Power and Pain are embodiments of the forces a powerful wizard named Magus of Trelm used to create _The Book With No End_. They are unique creatures with abbreviated statblocks, from the adventure "The Book With No End", by Richard W. Emerich. They are described as a rolling, boiling column of flame (hatred); an amoeba, which constantly seeks to expand and envelope (ambition); a ball of electricity (power) and a silently screaming mouth (pain).


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Hatred, Ambition, Power and Pain are embodiments of the forces a powerful wizard named Magus of Trelm used to create _The Book With No End_. They are unique creatures with abbreviated statblocks, from the adventure "The Book With No End", by Richard W. Emerich. They are described as a rolling, boiling column of flame (hatred); an amoeba, which constantly seeks to expand and envelope (ambition); a ball of electricity (power) and a silently screaming mouth (pain).




Thanks!   I had a feeling you'd come to the rescue.


----------



## Meds (Nov 9, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and, even more importantly, if you find something missing let us know.




A few possibly missing here:

#138: p.80 Majalor. Another of the Mud Sorcerer's elite guardians, he is a "Unique Undead" according to the stat block. 

#134: p.32 Rope of Climbing and Entanglement. (It's an intelligent magic item, but it's given a full monster stat block.)

#130: p.45 Soap Swarm

#123: p.79 Erivatius (demigod)


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2006)

Meds said:
			
		

> A few possibly missing here:
> 
> #138: p.80 Majalor. Another of the Mud Sorcerer's elite guardians, he is a "Unique Undead" according to the stat block.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I'll work those in.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 13, 2006)

A couple of possible additions: There is a Tiamat Idol on p57 of Dungeon #16 and a Caribou on p55 of Dungeon #20. I'm not sure the idol is really worth counting, but the Caribou probably is, since it did eventually reappear in _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two_ and more recently in _Frostburn_.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 23, 2006)

Dungeon #33, p69: Kitsune Kasumi ("mist foxes") from Mad Gyoji (by Colin Sullivan).


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 25, 2006)

Dungeon #49: _Mechanical Cat_ from Castle of the Blind Sun (by Paul & Shari Culotta and Todd Baughman).


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 25, 2006)

Dungeon #60: _Statue of Shaktari_ from Nemesis (by Christopher Perkins)


----------



## Shade (Nov 27, 2006)

Updated with all the recent suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Aug 17, 2007)

I added monsters from the final print issue.


----------



## Shroomy (Oct 21, 2007)

The official 3.5e conversion of the pech was done in Chapter 2 of "Iggwilv's Legacy" in #151.  The gorgimera also appears in this chapter, though I think it was created using the chimeric creature template.  The cauchimera is much, much cooler.


----------



## Shade (Oct 22, 2007)

Shroomy said:
			
		

> The official 3.5e conversion of the pech was done in Chapter 2 of "Iggwilv's Legacy" in #151.  The gorgimera also appears in this chapter, though I think it was created using the chimeric creature template.  The cauchimera is much, much cooler.




Thanks, Shroomy.  Duly noted.


----------



## Kain Darkwind (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't see the other unique aspect of Demogorgon on the list.  Dungeon 145, name of Khala.  In City of Broken Idols.

Also, they had stats for a deinosuchus (massive crocodile) in the same adventure.


----------



## Shade (Dec 7, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> I didn't see the other unique aspect of Demogorgon on the list.  Dungeon 145, name of Khala.  In City of Broken Idols.
> 
> Also, they had stats for a deinosuchus (massive crocodile) in the same adventure.




Thanks, I'll add 'em.


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 11, 2007)

Wasn't the deinosuchus created using templates (I don't have that issue in front of me).


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## freyar (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't read all the adventures yet, but 152 "Essence of Evil" by Robert Schwalb has two apparently new monsters: black cysts and the (unique) essence of Shothragot, which reminds me a bit of an obyrith, which I guess is appropriate, since it's the herald or somesuch of Tharizdun.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

*Please unsticky this thread*

This is a great thread, but why does it need to be a sticky? There is, I believe, a link from the Monster Indices thread.

If this thread is unstickied, it will help conversion threads to stay on the front page.


----------



## washmcrack (Dec 29, 2010)

I was reading Dragon or maybe Dungeon the other day and found an aspect of Mephistopheles that was an 18 CR. Then I had to leave and deal with Christmas and all that. Now I cant seem to find it. Can anyone help?


----------

